# Welches ist das beste E-Bike bis 3000.-?



## gecco1 (27. Januar 2012)

Suche ein E-Bike bis 3000.-!
Ich hab da was mitbekommen das man die 25 Km/h drossel entfernen kann!
Welches Bike hat welches System und wie mache tune ich die am leichtesten!
Ich hätte hier zb. was von 

Merida
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/1016/E-Bikes/E-SPRESSO+NUVINCI
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/1012/E-Bikes/E-SPRESSO+10

Diamant
http://www.diamantrad.com/modelle-2012/ride-kult/512/
http://www.diamantrad.com/modelle-2012/ride-trekking/zouma-supreme/

Ich hab hier ein Video gefunden und da ist das tunen sehr einfach,wie funzt das bei den Systemen,welche lassen sich günstig tunen welche gar nicht?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivu8gFTzHmY"]Bosch Motor schneller machen - BAUANLEITUNG Switch - Tuning Bosch E-Bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ZGWGNzoo0"]Bosch Motor schneller machen - Tuning Bosch E-Bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## on any sunday (27. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Falls du dich damit in den Straßenverkehr traust; wäre dann Fahren ohne Führerschein, ohne Versicherungsschutz. Viel Spaß bei einem Unfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliT (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Warum hier und nicht im Elektofahrradforum?

MfG


----------



## TOM4 (27. Januar 2012)

Mich wunderts das er noch nicht gesteinigt wurde!? E-bikes sind doch keine mtb's oder? Wer es aus eigener kraft nicht auf den berg schafft, sollte es auch lassen! Bin letztens einem altem, wirklich altem paar auf einem berg begegnet und die haben beim runterfahren mehr als gekünstelt!! Gefahr für alle wegbenutzer!!! Und alle anderen anwendungen bzg. e-bike gehören doch nicht in ein mtb-forum, oder?


----------



## homerjay (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo sind wie hier im E-Bike-Forum? 
Und wenn der TE nicht 80 Jahre alt oder behindert ist, oder das EBike statt seinem Auto zum Pendeln nutzen will, dann gibt es sowieso keinen Grund, sich so einen Ressourcenfresser anzuschaffen.


----------



## chaz (27. Januar 2012)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Welches Bike hat welches System und wie mache tune ich die am leichtesten!


Motor und den ganzen anderen Elektrokram raus und schon ist es sowas ähnliches wie ein Fahrrad!


----------



## byronic (27. Januar 2012)

Leute! Last den Mann doch in Ruhe! Vielleicht hat er sich nur vertan etc. Und wird hier gleich total auseinanander genommen. Wie ein kleines Schaff von Wölfen :>


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Januar 2012)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Suche ein E-Bike bis 3000.-!


----------



## bettseeker (28. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> ... dann gibt es sowieso keinen Grund, sich so einen Ressourcenfresser anzuschaffen.




Und was frisst deine Alu- oder Carbonlutsche?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (28. Januar 2012)

habt ihr euch mal die Dinger angesehen?
Da kann man wirklich nur Mitleid haben.
 Das  arme Putt-Putt, will sich durch so etwas grotten-häßliches den Berg raufhelfen lassen, dann noch frisiert, peinlich.
Aber wartet mal ab, in fünf Jahren sind die bewirteten Almen voll von den Dingern.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Januar 2012)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Suche ein E-Bike bis 3000.-!



Wenn du dir ein "richtiges" MTB ohne Motor! gekauft hast, dann darfst du dich hier wieder melden!
Oder hast du einen Behindertenausweis?
Oder bist > 70 Jahre alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (28. Januar 2012)

*Das beste Ebike ist das, welches gar nicht erst gebaut wurde.*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## sic_ (28. Januar 2012)

Die E-Bikes haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Für ältere (>50) und Behinderte Menschen ist das ja eine sinnvolle Alternative zum Auto, zumindest für Kurzstrecken. Nur haben die dann im Wald einfach nichtsmehr zu suchen. Von mir aus kann man ja noch damit auf der Waldautobahn fahren aber bitte, bitte nicht auf Trails.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass man für E-Bikes einen Führerschein machen sollte..

Was ich aber lustig finde, dass die E-Bikes immer als Umweltfreundliche Alternative zum Auto beworben werden.
Mal ehrlich, wo kommt denn bitte der Strom her, aus was bestehen die Akkus und vor allem was kostet der Strom?


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Für ältere (>50) und Behinderte Menschen ist das ja eine sinnvolle Alternative zum Auto, zumindest für Kurzstrecken



Zum Glück schwitzen nichtbehinderte <50 ja beim Radfahren nicht und kommen daher auch nach längerer Radlanfahrt mit Steigungen so frisch und proper auf Arbeit an, wie der Chef das gerne hat, so z.B. in Jobs, wo man Kunden bedienen muss.

Aber du hast immerhin versucht, über deine Nasenspitze hinaus zu  denken


----------



## leeresblatt (28. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Zum Glück schwitzen nichtbehinderte <50 ja beim Radfahren nicht und kommen daher auch nach längerer Radlanfahrt mit Steigungen so frisch und proper auf Arbeit an, wie der Chef das gerne hat, so z.B. in Jobs, wo man Kunden bedienen muss.
> 
> Aber du hast immerhin versucht, über deine Nasenspitze hinaus zu  denken


----------



## mightyEx (28. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Frisieren solltest Du besser lassen. Du machst sonst aus Deinem Fahrrad ein Mofa mit allen Konsequenzen. Da bist Du ganz schnell im Bereich der Straftaten.

Aber wenn Dir so ein (legales) Teil grundsätzlich behagt, dann kaufe es halt. In manchen Fällen ist es ja durchaus sinnvoll. Ich persönlich werde mir sowas nicht kaufen, solange ich mit nem herkömmlichen Bike vorwärts komme.


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß garnicht was immer so auf den Leuten rumgehackt wird, die sich ein E-Bike kaufen wollen. Wenn sie doch Spass an sowas haben. 

Wenn man sich für ein E-Bike interessiert, wird man schon fast als Umweltsünder hingestellt, weil man ja bösen Strom dafür braucht und blablabla.

Wer von dem Moralaposteln fährt denn den absolut spritsparensten Wagen den er überhaupt bekommen kann? Oder fährt grundsätzlich nur in Fahrgemeinschaften damit die Umwelt geschont wird. 

E-Mountainbikes sind doch eher Spassgeräte wie Motorräder oder Quads oder sonstwas. Und da fragt auch  niemand ob das ökologisch sinnvoll ist. 

Lass doch jeden so leben wie er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, sobald die Massenhersteller wie Cube etc. ein halbwegs optisch ansprechendes 150mm AkkuFully mit 20kg für 3000Eu auf den Markt werfen, wird sich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil so ein Gerät in den Keller stellen. Also ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock drauf, bergauf weniger treten zu müssen, hat mir noch nie wirklich Spaß gemacht. Um mal Salz in die Wunde zu streuen: warum liftet man im Bikepark, und schiebt sein Rad nicht wieder hoch? Mal abwarten, was die nächsten 10 Jahre da so an Fortschritt bringen.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> ...
> 
> E-Mountainbikes sind doch eher Spassgeräte wie Motorräder oder Quads oder sonstwas. Und da fragt auch  niemand ob das ökologisch sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Lass doch jeden so leben wie er will.



...wozubfragen, ist doch klar dass es energetisch Schwachsinn ist!

Klar darf jeder leben wie er will, ich auch?


----------



## gecco1 (28. Januar 2012)

So,danke an die erstgemeinten Antworten,an die, die nur blödsinn geschrieben haben ebenfalls danke, daß sie sich die Zeit genommen haben was sinnloses geschrieben zu haben!
Ich hab eine erstgemeinte Frage gestellt,es sollte jeder die möglichkeiten haben seine Meinung kundzutun,aber ich persönlich würde NIE über jemanden herziehen!
Das ich mich im im Forumbereich geirrt habe tut mir leid,aber ich hab nichts anderes in diesem Forum gefunden das zu E-Bikes passt!
Bitte nur mehr zweckdienliche Hinweise niederschreiben,danke!


----------



## Child3k (28. Januar 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Und was frisst deine Alu- oder Carbonlutsche?



Im Betrieb? Quasi alles was die E-Funzel auch braucht - minus Strom. 
Bei der Herstellung? Na, mindestens mal keinen Akku ...


----------



## UliT (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Das passende Forum finden ist ja nicht sooo schwer! http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/forum.php

MfG


----------



## mightyEx (29. Januar 2012)

Child3k schrieb:


> Im Betrieb? Quasi alles was die E-Funzel auch braucht - minus Strom.
> Bei der Herstellung? Na, mindestens mal keinen Akku ...



Ohne Ressourcenverbrauch geht nix, weder beim herkömmlichen noch beim E-Bike. Gerade die Alu-Herstellung frisst enorme Energiemengen. Andererseits ist der Materialaufwand für die Herstellung eines Bikes relativ gering im Vergleich z.B. zum Auto.
Die Entsorgung ist beim herkömmlichen Bike (außer Carbon) sagen wir mal umweltschonender, aber auch nicht problemlos. Sämtliche Kunstsoffteile sind schwieriger zu recyclen und werden sicherlich auch anteilig schlicht verbrannt, was dann negativ für die CO2-Bilanz ist. Daher ist es schon sinnvoll ein Bike möglichst langfristig zu nutzen, bevor es mal wieder im Hochofen landet.
Würden die Hersteller (also generell alle Produkt-Hersteller branchenübergreifend) für die Entsorgung mit zur Kasse gebeten werden (pro hergestelltem Produkt), würden sich wohl die Lebenszyklen drastisch verlängern . Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass so etwas auch mal kommen wird. Es gibt kein grenzenloses Wachstum auf einem begrenzten Planeten . Ist rein logisch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Januar 2012)

...wusste gar nicht, dass E-Bikes praktischerweise aus Holz sind und damit sozusagen nachwachsend...


----------



## mightyEx (29. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wusste gar nicht, dass E-Bikes praktischerweise aus Holz sind und damit sozusagen nachwachsend...



Kommt noch . Bambusräder gibt's ja schon (OK, nicht vollständig aus Bambus).

Einige Hersteller haben das Prinzip "*von der Wiege bis zur Wiege*" schon verstanden und setzen es um. In der Natur gibt es keine Abfälle, nur Nährstoffe. Wenn eine Pflanze oder ein Lebewesen stirbt, bietet es Nahrung für andere. Ein geschlossener Kreislauf und 100%ige Verwertung. Bambus oder Holz verrottet und bietet Nährstoffe für neue Pflanzen (z.B. für Bambus  ).


----------



## Child3k (29. Januar 2012)

@mightyEx: Schon klar - hab nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## themountain (29. Januar 2012)

Traurig wie hier mit Leuten die ´ne Frage haben umgegangen wird...die meisten halten E-Bikes für soo schändlich , wie ins Weihwasser pinkeln und das nur weil sie offfensichtlich keinen Plan von´s Ganze haben! 
Beste Antwort für den Newbie war im Pedelecforum nachzufragen...3000Euro für was Solides , da müsste sich was finden...Hai-Bike mit Mittelmotor ist mein Tip oder eins selber bauen. 
Gruß  Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (30. Januar 2012)

Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, sich eine solide Grundkondition zuzulegen. Das dauert nur vielleicht etwas Zeit, man fängt mit kurzen Strecken an, merkt aber ziemlich schnell, das man fit wird.
Doch der Faktor Zeit und der dazu gehörende Faktor Geduld und außerdem die Ausdauer fehlen scheinbar manchen Zeitgenossen. Heute muss alles ruckizucki gehen, ich will ohne großes Training auf den Berg, ich will die Zeit verkürzen um auf den Berg zu kommen, die Gipfelalm ist das Ziel und nicht das mühselige Raufstrampeln. 
Diesen Zeitgenossen entgeht einfach was. Und zwar die Selbsterfahrung. Und das unglaubliche Glücksgefühl,* etwas aus eigener Kraft geschafft zu haben*. Die körperliche Entspannung, wenn man oben ist, die Belohnung durch die Aussicht und der verdienten Pause.

Ich besitze kein Auto.
 Mobilität ist das, was ich mit eigener Kraft erreichen kann.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

themountain schrieb:


> Traurig wie hier mit Leuten die ´ne Frage haben umgegangen wird...die meisten halten E-Bikes für soo schändlich , wie ins Weihwasser pinkeln und das nur weil sie offfensichtlich keinen Plan von´s Ganze haben!...


...versuche doch mal im ADAC-forum fürs Bahnfahren zu werben.
Oder beim ADFC von Deinem neuen Auto zu schwärmen.
Oder im runnersworld-Forum Verständis für freilaufende Hunde zu gewinnen.
Oder poste Fleischgerichte im Veganerforum.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...versuche doch mal im ADAC-forum fürs Bahnfahren zu werben.
> Oder beim ADFC von Deinem neuen Auto zu schwärmen.
> Oder im runnersworld-Forum Verständis für freilaufende Hunde zu gewinnen.
> Oder poste Fleischgerichte im Veganerforum.



Komisch, daß sich hier dann keiner über Räder aufregt, die 20kg+ wiegen und mit deren Nutzer auch keinen Meter bergauf fahren...


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

...definiere Mountainbike...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (30. Januar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komisch, daß sich hier dann keiner über Räder aufregt, die 20kg+ wiegen und mit deren Nutzer auch keinen Meter bergauf fahren...


 trotzdem sind die aus eigener Kraft unterwegs. 
Es kommt für mich auch nicht auf die Außenwirkung an. Ist mit sch++ß egal, wie einer den Berg raufkommt. 
Es wäre meine Selbstachtung, die den Berg jeden Höhemeter runterginge, welche mir der Motor ermöglichte.


----------



## Child3k (30. Januar 2012)

Ach - das E-Bike mit effizientem Benzinmotor wär momentan sowieso die bessere Lösung für alle Ökoprobleme


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

gecco1 schrieb:


> S
> Das ich mich im im Forumbereich geirrt habe tut mir leid,aber ich hab nichts anderes in diesem Forum gefunden das zu E-Bikes passt!
> Bitte nur mehr zweckdienliche Hinweise niederschreiben,danke!



Schau doch mal bei der "Apotheken-Rundschau". Da werden so geriatrische Themen wie Deines eher besprochen, als hier in einem Mountainbike Forum.

Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Und was frisst deine Alu- oder Carbonlutsche?



Im Betrieb weder Atomstrom oder (fossile) Energien und bei der Herstellung sicher auch weniger,  weil es keinen Akku (wahlweise aus Blei, Nickel, Cadmium oder Lithium) und keine Regelelektronik (seltene Erden) hat. Denken ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> ...Denken ist nicht so dein Ding, oder?


...wenn man das dann auch noch selber machen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Januar 2012)

Ärgert bettsy nicht, er ist ein Mädchen.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Pedelecs, besonders die Teile die mit Mofa-Zulassung 40 km/h Schnitt fahren, finde ich sehr gut: zum Pendeln. Ich verzichte auf 1 Tonne Auto und kann gleichzeitig noch Sport treiben bei angemessener Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit so hart wie ich will und bei Radien bis 35 km. Ist doch praktisch.

Übrigens kann sich ein Pedelec-Fahrer genauso oder mehr anstrengen wie jeder andere nicht unterstützte MTB-Fahrer auch. Auch und gerade in den Bergen. Er fährt dann einfach ein wenig schneller die Berge hoch und powert sich, wenn er will, richtig aus. Ihr wisst doch hoffentlich, wie ein Pedelec funtkioniert, oder?

Ich persönlich sehe so viele Leute in der Saison, die sich Mountain-Biker nennen, und in den Alpen nur äußerst schlecht die Berge hochkommen. Untrainierte Luschen. Aber teuerstes Gestühl unterm Hintern. Typen, die in 15ner Gruppen sich über die Alpen von Guides führen lassen und meinen, sie hätten gerade den Südpol erobert. Oder die Vögel, die sich die Berge hochshuttlen lassen und anschließend mit Fullface bergab den Harten markieren. Ich mag solche Leute auch nicht und trotzdem akzeptiere ich sie. Im Gegensatz dazu ist mir jeder Pedelec-Fahrer lieber, der sein Bestes gibt, die Natur liebt und vor allem mir nicht auf Sack mit seinem Helden-Getue und Marken-Gepose geht.

Leben und leben lassen....


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Ich bleibe dabei, motorgetriebene Zweiräder haben in der freien Natur nichts verloren.

Und ja, mir gehen die E-Biker oder Pedelec-Fahrer oder sonstige Elektrospackos und ihre zwanghaften Anbiederungsversuche ziemlich auf den Sack. das hat mit Fahrradfahren im Allgemeinen und mit Mountainbiken im Speziellen nichts zu tun, allso trollt Euch. 

Wieso macht Ihr nicht ein Eigenes Forum auf, in dem Ihr Eure Großtaten ("Alpenüberquerung mit 5 kW-Atomstrom" u.ä.) diskutieren könnt?


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Was ist, wenn der P-Fahrer, der dich am Berg gerade überholt, mit 300 Watt selbst reintritt und 100 Watt aus seinem Motörchen rausholt? Du jedoch nicht mehr als 150 Watt selbst treten kannst? Das ist doch dann richtig schei$$e, oder?


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Mal kein OT: für den Preis würde ich mir ein Kalkhoff Pro Connect S zum Pendeln mit Mofa-Zulassung kaufen. Ist allerdings kein MTB. Wenn es denn MTB sein sollte, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Panasonic-Antrieb und keinen BionX kaufen, weil die echt anfällig sein sollen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Oder die Vögel, die sich die Berge hochshuttlen lassen und anschließend mit Fullface bergab den Harten markieren.



Was hast du gegen Skifahrer?

Und falls du DHler meinst, das ist ein ganz anderer Sport. Fahre mal DH und du wirst merken, dass sowohl die Skills als auch die Art der Ausdauer (beanspruchte Muskelgruppen etc.) völlig andere sind als bei euch schwuchteligen Lycra-Wurst-Tourenfahrern, die alles was sie können müssen im Winter auf der Rolle trainieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

@Hartleibig:

Wieso, Mofa ./. Fahrrad, das ist mir genauso wurscht, wie wenn er im Auto sitzen würde. Und im Wald/Gebirge ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da merk ich mir sein Nummernschild.

Aber solche Fragen gehören ja eigentlich ins Pedelec-Forum, wo man sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten diskutiert, wie man in der Freizeit seinen CO2-Ausstoß maximieren kann.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Skifahrer?
> 
> Und falls du DHler meinst, das ist ein ganz anderer Sport. Fahre mal DH und du wirst merken, dass sowohl die Skills als auch die Art der Ausdauer (beanspruchte Muskelgruppen etc.) völlig andere sind als bei euch schwuchteligen Lycra-Wurst-Tourenfahrern, die alles was sie können müssen im Winter auf der Rolle trainieren können.


 
Wer redet von Ski-Fahrern? 

Ich rede von sogenannten Mountain-Bikern, die hier gegen irgend eine Gruppe stänkern wollen, aber wahrscheinlich selber nicht aus eigener Kraft die Berge hochkommen. Fahre mal an den Gardasee, von Torbole hoch zum Tremalzo. Aus eigener Kraft. Weißt du, wieviele Leute dir dort entgegen gerast kommen, die sich bis oben haben hochshutteln lassen? Weißt du eigentlich, dass für die Meisten hier, die sich Mountain-Biker schimpfen, das Schlimmste am Mountain-Biken die Auffahrt ist? Weißt du, dass die Wenigsten diese Tremalzo-Tour so fahren? Und das ist die Regel, keine Ausnahme. Wenn es etwas höher geht, sieht man doch meist gar keine MTBler mehr. Und ihr wollt jetzt gegen Pedelecs ins Feld ziehen? Was qualifiziert euch dazu?

Übrigens: Rolle fahren im Winter ist höchstens ein bisschen Alibi für Weicheier. Echte Biker werden im Winter gemacht. Mein Arbeitsweg mit dem Bike beträgt 18 KM einfach. Möglichst oft die Woche, bestenfalls 5 mal hintereinander. Auch bei Minus 15 Grad. Und trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen Pedelec-Fahrer.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> @Hartleibig:
> 
> Wieso, Mofa ./. Fahrrad, das ist mir genauso wurscht, wie wenn er im Auto sitzen würde. Und im Wald/Gebirge ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, da merk ich mir sein Nummernschild.


 
Die Dinger bis 25km/h brauchen keine Nummernschilder und dürfen natürlich auch dort fahren, wo MTB erlaubt sind. Also auch im Hohgebirge. Und weisst du warum? Weil die ohne Treten eben nicht so schnell werden. Du kannst damit nicht am Hebel ziehen und 25 km/h wie auf einem Mofa fahren.

Mach dich doch erst mal schlau, was überhaupt ein Pedelec ist.


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Skifahrer?
> 
> Und falls du DHler meinst, das ist ein ganz anderer Sport. Fahre mal DH und du wirst merken, dass sowohl die Skills als auch die Art der Ausdauer (beanspruchte Muskelgruppen etc.) völlig andere sind als bei euch schwuchteligen Lycra-Wurst-Tourenfahrern, die alles was sie können müssen im Winter auf der Rolle trainieren können.



Made my day.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> ...Weißt du, dass die Wenigsten diese Tremalzo-Tour so fahren? Und das ist die Regel, keine Ausnahme...









 Rob 

...hätte ja nie gedacht, dass Du den Stein durch den Akku Deines Pedelecs ersetzen würdest. Schade um das Jumpi...


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Die Dinger bis 25km/h brauchen keine Nummernschilder und dürfen natürlich auch dort fahren, wo MTB erlaubt sind. Also auch im Hohgebirge. Und weisst du warum? Weil die ohne Treten eben nicht so schnell werden. Du kannst damit nicht am Hebel ziehen und 25 km/h wie auf einem Mofa fahren.
> 
> Mach dich doch erst mal schlau, was überhaupt ein Pedelec ist.



Pedelecs sind zumindest in Bayern abseits der Straßen verboten und weißt du auch warum? Weil Sie einen Motor haben und das Befahren von Wegen nur ohne Motorkraft erlaubt ist (Art. 28 Abs.1 S.1 BayNatSchG).
Kein Nummernschild, naja, es gibt sicherlich auch andere Wege, Dir die Konsequenzen Deines Fehlverhaltens klarzumachen....

Edit: Ach ja, von Torbole hoch zum Tremalzo, Du kennst den Gardasee ja wie deine Akkutasche, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Red doch keinen bullshit.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Red doch keinen bullshit.



Beweis mir das Gegenteil...


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

*Radwegebenutzung [Bearbeiten]*

Pedelecs bis 25 km/h bbH gelten als Fahrräder. 

Aus Wiki. Deswegen darfst du damit auch überall dorthin, wo die Fahrräder auch hin dürfen. Und komm mir nicht wieder mit der Motorstory. Die zählt in dem Fall nicht.

Und bei dir endet die Strecke von Torbole hoch zum Tremalzo doch spätestens beim Mecki.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

..seit wann ist der Wald ein Radweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

"... Pedelecs gelten als Fahrräder". Verstehst du, was das heißt?


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> *Radwegebenutzung [Bearbeiten]*
> 
> Pedelecs bis 25 km/h bbH gelten als Fahrräder.
> 
> ...



Wie erwartet bist Du nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage den Gesetzteswortlaut zu erfassen und auf den konkreten Sachverhalt anzuwenden. Insofern macht es auch in dieser Hinsicht keinen Sinn, mit Dir weiter zu diskutieren. Ich verweise einfach auf das bekannte Zitat von Dieter Nuhr und rate Dir auch in Deinem Interesse, daß Du Dich zukünftig mit deiner Elektromühle nur im öffentlichen Staßenverkehr bewegen solltest.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Danke dir. Ich komme im Sommer auch ins Alläu zu dir auf die Alm: http://www.oberstdorf.de/wandern/radeln/e-bike-radfahren.html 

Anscheinend haben die in Oberstdorf auch den Gesetzestext nicht verstanden.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> "... Pedelecs gelten als Fahrräder". Verstehst du, was das heißt?


...im Hinblick auf Radwege, das habe ich verstanden.

Der Rest scheint mir wenn überhaupt eine sehr graue Grauzone zu sein. 

Aber merkst Du was, auch die Autofahrer wollen dieses Pedelzeugs nicht haben, man hat sie (vermeintlich der Weg des geringsten Widerstands) auf die Radwege verbannt. Das macht sie noch lange nicht zu einem Fahrrad.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn du auf einem Mountain-Bike drauf sitzt, macht dich das lange noch nicht zu einem Mountain-Biker. Und von diesen Möchtegerns gibt es eine Menge. Ob jetzt mit oder ohne Motor ist dabei vollkommen egal. Das Problem liegt doch ganz woanders.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ich komme im Sommer auch ins Alläu zu dir auf die Alm: http://www.oberstdorf.de/wandern/radeln/e-bike-radfahren.html
> 
> Anscheinend haben die in Oberstdorf auch den Gesetzestext nicht verstanden.



Auch geographisch scheinst Du Deine Schwächen zu haben, sämtliche Routen führen fast ausnahmslos über befestigte/asphaltierte Straßen und Radwege, auch sämtliche Aukkuwechselstationen sind über Asphalt zu erreichen. Und wenn jemand, der alt und/oder behindert ist, das Angebot nutzt, so what. Mit Mountainbiken hat das aber nichts zu tun.

Und wenn ein Pedelec in der StVO als Fahrrad behandelt wird, muß das nicht automatisch auch für das BayNatSchG gelten.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Auch wenn du auf einem Mountain-Bike drauf sitzt, macht dich das lange noch nicht zu einem Mountain-Biker. Und von diesen Möchtegerns gibt es eine Menge. Ob jetzt mit oder ohne Motor ist dabei vollkommen egal. Das Problem liegt doch ganz woanders.



Wie heißt eigentlich einer der auf einem Pedelec sitzt?

Pedelecker? Pedeloser?


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigentlich einer der auf einem Pedelec sitzt?



Ist so jemand dann pedophil?


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Mit Mountainbiken hat das aber nichts zu tun.


 
Das kann man aber auch über die Hampelei vieler MTBler sagen. Und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

...nach welchem Kodex teilst Du ein, was Mountainbikeen ist und was nicht?


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Das kann man aber auch über die Hampelei vieler MTBler sagen. Und jetzt?



Mit dem Unterschied das ein Pedelec einen Motor hat und ein Mountainbike nicht, kapier`s endlich.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Nö, du kannst mit dem Teil wie gesagt härter treten als jeder dahergelaufene MTBler. Kapiers endlich.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

...und warum hat es dann einen Motor, wenn der Treter so hart treten will?


----------



## on any sunday (30. Januar 2012)

Das Talibanforum ist ja ein Kindergarten gegenüber den Fundamentalisten hier.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

...treten die Talibanis auch so hart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Jessas, die Geschichte mit den E-Bikes erregt ja ordentlich die Gemüter und lässt das Hirn beim Posten anscheinend des öfteren Pausieren. Ähnlich wie bei der Frage "Wie bekomm ich ne MTB-Gruppe ans Rennrad" 

Mir sind E-Bike-Piloten genauso wurscht wie Tourer, die sich den Berg hoch shutteln lassen. Soll jeder machen wie er denkt, will und vielleicht auch kann.

Warum jemand wann ein E-Bike zum Sport benutzt ist nun wirklich jedermans/frau Sache finde ich - sich darüber ein Urteil anzumassen ist präpotent. Ich mein, fügen die uns Hochradel-Königen irgendeinen direkten Schaden zu? Und kommt mir nicht mit der Emissionsgeschichte, solange die meisten PKW-Fahrten noch mit dem Rad erledigt werden könnten und ich glaub auch kaum, dass jeder von uns immer so energiesparend unterwegs ist (rechner laufen lassen, TV rennen lassen,.....).

Zurück zum Thema: Ich hab jetzt mal ein Scott Sub irgendwas mit Bosch Mittelmotor gesehen. Den kann man angeblich sehr gut tunen, wovon ich aber dringend abraten wuerde. Das Rad selber find ich ganz huebsch, ist ein Strassenradel. Der Akku und der Antrieb verschandeln die Optik imho schon, aber was will ma machen. Probegefahren bin ich nicht, am Ende steh ich noch drauf


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und warum hat es dann einen Motor, wenn der Treter so hart treten will?


 
Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum viele Mountain-Biker sich shutteln lassen oder mit der Gondel fahren. Schau dir doch an, wieviele hier nach gondelunterstützten Routen fragen. Das ist doch richtig arm. Der Pedeleceiro steht wenigstens zu seinen Schwächen.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

...bergab mit nur 25 km/h, das wäre es mir nicht wert.

Btw, bin noch nie nicht mit gondola oder machina auf den Berg...


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...
> Btw, bin noch nie nicht mit gondola oder machina auf den Berg...


 
Aber so richtig hoch, lang und schmutzig warste bisher doch auch nicht...., richtig?


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Der Pedeleceiro steht wenigstens zu seinen Schwächen.



Das heißt Pedeloser


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

... ich sag doch auch nicht zu dir homojay.

Aber was solls. Macht was ihr wollt. Ich persönlich liebe die Berge und bin sehr oft und intensiv mit meinem Mountain-Bike dort oben. Und wenn ich ein mal nicht mehr so richtig können sollte, entweder wegem Alter oder Krankheit, bin ich froh, wenn es so ein Teil gibt und ich damit trotzdem noch auf meine geliebten Trails auf 1.800 Meter komme.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2012)

Was hast Du dagegen, wenn ich Deiner Wortschöpfung meine eigene entgegenstelle?

Oder hast Du die Wahrheit gepachtet?

Aber weiter oben hat man ja schon gesehen, daß Dir die Argumente ganz schnell ausgehen, wenn`s ans Eingemachte geht und Du dann nur noch polemisch wirst. Das dürfte auf dem Trail wohl ähnlich sein, sonst würdest Du Dich nicht so sehr für Fahhräder mit Hilfsmotor begeistern.


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Was ist los mit dir? Hat dir mal ein E-Biker Freundin oder Freund ausgespannt? Bleib locker und geh mal draussen ne Runde biken. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem noch eine sturzfreie und schöne Saison. So sind tolerante Menschen eben.

Pfiad di!


----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

Was denn nun? Pedelecs-mit-Motorkraft sind schei$$e und selber 2.300 HM am Stück hochtreten ist auch schei$$e? 

Trollt euch einfach wieder zurück in eure Kiddie-Bike-Parks mit euren Plastik-Schonern und Helmchen.


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Was denn nun? Pedelecs-mit-Motorkraft sind schei$$e und selber 2.300 HM am Stück hochtreten ist auch schei$$e?
> 
> Trollt euch einfach wieder zurück in eure Kiddie-Bike-Parks mit euren Plastik-Schonern und Helmchen.



Wie gut das du die einzig wahre Definition von Mountainbiken gefunden hast und jetzt deine Weisheit unterm Volk verteilst. 

Ein bisschen Toleranz zu anderen Bikern wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartleibig (30. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Toleranz zu anderen Bikern wäre wünschenswert.


 
Ach wie süß. Und was macht ihr mit den Pedelc-Fahrern bitteschön? Ein bisschen Toleranz allen anderen Menschen gegenüber wäre wünschenswert.

In diesem Sinne shalom!


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ja nix gegen Pedelecfahrer. Ich benutze auch den Lift, sofern einer da ist. Wenn nicht fahr ich halt so den Berg hoch.
Von daher hab ich mir da nix vorzuwerfen.


----------



## philunleashed (30. Januar 2012)

ma was konstruktives ... Scott E-sub 10 lässt sich mit nehm trick auf 60 kmh bringen ^^


----------



## chaz (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt nicht sachlich werden, ne?!


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Aber so richtig hoch, lang und schmutzig warste bisher doch auch nicht...., richtig?



Och Robbele, Du hast doch nicht einmal einen Hauch von Ahnung...

Ab und an bin ich hoch oben und Sex ist lang und richtig schmutzig am besten.


----------



## byronic (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Wer redet von Ski-Fahrern?
> 
> Ich rede von sogenannten Mountain-Bikern, die hier gegen irgend eine Gruppe stänkern wollen, aber wahrscheinlich selber nicht aus eigener Kraft die Berge hochkommen. Fahre mal an den Gardasee, von Torbole hoch zum Tremalzo. Aus eigener Kraft. Weißt du, wieviele Leute dir dort entgegen gerast kommen, die sich bis oben haben hochshutteln lassen? Weißt du eigentlich, dass für die Meisten hier, die sich Mountain-Biker schimpfen, das Schlimmste am Mountain-Biken die Auffahrt ist? Weißt du, dass die Wenigsten diese Tremalzo-Tour so fahren? Und das ist die Regel, keine Ausnahme. Wenn es etwas höher geht, sieht man doch meist gar keine MTBler mehr. Und ihr wollt jetzt gegen Pedelecs ins Feld ziehen? Was qualifiziert euch dazu?
> 
> Übrigens: Rolle fahren im Winter ist höchstens ein bisschen Alibi für Weicheier. Echte Biker werden im Winter gemacht. Mein Arbeitsweg mit dem Bike beträgt 18 KM einfach. Möglichst oft die Woche, bestenfalls 5 mal hintereinander. Auch bei Minus 15 Grad. Und trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen Pedelec-Fahrer.



Ja gut, da haste schon etwas Recht, aber viele sehen hier das Mountain Bike als ein Sportgerät, und selbst wenn sie damit keine weiten Strecken schaffe, versuchen sie es doch. Auch wenn sie es nicht schaffen, ist jedoch der Willen da, und sie nehmen als den Preis auf sich und mühen sich einen ab. Mann glaube es kaum, selbst der DH Sport ist extrem Kräfte zerrend und verlang einen eine gewisse Kondition ab. Es ist ist nun mal ein Sport, und auch wenn es jetzt ein dummer Vergleich ist, aber in der Muckibude, wirst du auch keinen Finden der 100kg auf der Bank hat und dort irgewelche Hilfsmittel gebraucht, um das Ding 20kg leichter zu kriegen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, motorgetriebene Zweiräder haben in der freien Natur nichts verloren.
> 
> Und ja, mir gehen die E-Biker oder Pedelec-Fahrer oder sonstige Elektrospackos und ihre zwanghaften Anbiederungsversuche ziemlich auf den Sack. das hat mit Fahrradfahren im Allgemeinen und mit Mountainbiken im Speziellen nichts zu tun, allso trollt Euch.
> 
> Wieso macht Ihr nicht ein Eigenes Forum auf, in dem Ihr Eure Großtaten ("Alpenüberquerung mit 5 kW-Atomstrom" u.ä.) diskutieren könnt?



Toleranz ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke! Von daher solltest Du Dir mal überlegen Dich selbst zu trollen.


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Toleranz ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke! Von daher solltest Du Dir mal überlegen Dich selbst zu trollen.


...definiere Toleranz, bitte.

Toleranz wird gerne von Leuten eingefordert, die selbst wenig Verständnis für andere haben. Noch keiner der E-Fans hat jemals versucht ein Argument zu entkräften...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (31. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Pedelecs, besonders die Teile die mit Mofa-Zulassung 40 km/h Schnitt fahren, finde ich sehr gut: zum Pendeln. Ich verzichte auf 1 Tonne Auto und kann gleichzeitig noch Sport treiben bei angemessener Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit so hart wie ich will und bei Radien bis 35 km. Ist doch praktisch.
> 
> Übrigens kann sich ein Pedelec-Fahrer genauso oder mehr anstrengen wie jeder andere nicht unterstützte MTB-Fahrer auch. Auch und gerade in den Bergen. Er fährt dann einfach ein wenig schneller die Berge hoch und powert sich, wenn er will, richtig aus. Ihr wisst doch hoffentlich, wie ein Pedelec funtkioniert, oder?
> 
> ...


 Hallo hartleibig,
den ersten Teil deiner Argumentation kann man ja stehen lassen. Aber dann:
Jemand, der langsamer den Berg als du hochfährt ist natürlich eine Lusche. 
Dazu noch in einer großen Truppe die zum langsamen Fahren auch teures Gerät benötigt? Wohl mal eine Gruppe beim Radeln vor dir gehabt und die sind nicht gleich in die Schlucht gesprungen als du Übersportler hochgefahren bist und dich vielleicht noch geärgert haben? 
Was bezweckst du jetzt mit dem Pedelec, willst du noch mit 10km/h mehr dich an der Gruppe vorbeidrängeln, den Luschen es so richtig zeigen, vielleicht ist ja auch dein Chef drunter, Ego-Aufbau mit dem Pedelec?
Na klar. wenn ich dann ein Greis bin, hilft mir das Pedelec immer noch auf die Trails. 
Vielleicht hast du bis dahin durch dein überzogenes Leistungsdenken schon dienen Körper so weit ruiniert, das du nicht mal mehr auf dein geliebtes Pedelec kommst. 
Und jeder Fullface-Fuzzi, der oben auf der Alm rumlungert, wird auf dein Pedelec gucken und dich zum Kaspar machen können, dann hast du keine Chance mehr zu argumentieren, du bist eine Elektromotor-Lusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...definiere Toleranz, bitte.
> 
> Toleranz wird gerne von Leuten eingefordert, die selbst wenig Verständnis für andere haben. Noch keiner der E-Fans hat jemals versucht ein Argument zu entkräften...



Moin,

mir geht es hier nicht um die Argumente für und wider des Pedelec, das wäre hier in meinen Augen bei den festgefahrenen Meinungen auch sinnlos. Nur wird hier auf sehr persönliche Art und Weise jeder angefeindet der etwas aus der "Normalität" in diesem Forum herausbricht. Das hat schon einen etwas faden Beigeschmack der Diskriminierung.

Warum lässt man wenn man solch eine Abneigung gegen ein solches Gefährt hat nicht einfach den Thread und Teilnehmer in Ruhe und "trollt" sich aus diesem Thema.

Ich persönlich nenne kein Pedelec mein Eigentum und bin dennoch schon bereits solche probegefahren. Das macht schon Spass beim Fahren und auch in gewissen Bereichen Sinn. Nur wo es für denn Sinn macht soll in meinen Augen jeder für sich selbst entscheiden können.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2012)

...also, wir notieren, der bisher einzige Grund Pedelec zu fahren ist, Spaß zu haben.

Also kann ich für alles was mir selber Spaß macht bei allen anderen Toleranz einfordern?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (31. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir geht es hier nicht um die Argumente für und wider des Pedelec, das wäre hier in meinen Augen bei den festgefahrenen Meinungen auch sinnlos. Nur wird hier auf sehr persönliche Art und Weise jeder angefeindet der etwas aus der "Normalität" in diesem Forum herausbricht. Das hat schon einen etwas faden Beigeschmack der Diskriminierung.
> 
> ...


 
Wer spricht denn hier von Luschen, die sich den Berg raufquälen?


----------



## giles (31. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Ekstasy und Bike eine gute Kombination.

Fördert die natürliche Auslese.


----------



## homerjay (31. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Toleranz ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke! Von daher solltest Du Dir mal überlegen Dich selbst zu trollen.



Mal langsam Mausi, das ist ein Mountainbikeforum hier und ich habe keine Lust darauf, daß mir hier eine Elektrolusche sagt, daß ich Pedelecs oder iregendwelche E-Bikes toll finden soll. 
Ja, wenn es darum geht, solche Teile aus den Bergen und von den Trails zu verbannen, dann bin ich intolerant, denn ich bin der Meinung, daß motorbetriebene Gefährte außerhalb des Straßenverkehrs nichts verloren haben. Das ist intolerant, aber konsequent.


----------



## homerjay (31. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte hier geht`s um E-Bikes und nicht um persönliche Anti- bzw. Sympathien einzelner Forumsuser untereinander.
BTT:
Das die vermeintliche Umwelt- bzw. Klimafreundlichkeit eines E-Bikes zumindest beim derzeitigen deutschen Strommix nur Augenwischerei ist, dürfte sich ja wohl herumgesprochen haben. 
Wer einmal das zahnarztbohrerartige Surren eines Gruber-Antriebs vernommen hat, weiß, daß auch ein Elektromotor ordentlich Lärm machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (31. Januar 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> aber vielleicht nennst Du mir zwischenzeitlich mal einen vernünftigen Grund, warum ich motorgetriebene Zweiräder auf Wald- und Gebirgswegen toll finden soll.



Nö, toll finden sollst du sie um Himmelswillen nicht.
Für dich ablehnen ist voll ok.

Nur halt tolerant gegenüber "Nicht-Mountainbike-Sportlern" die mit so einem "Nicht-Mountainbike"







dir hofffentlich nie auf einen deiner Trails auf deinen Touren begegnen werden.


----------



## wolfk (31. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> @wolfk: ich habe übrigens deinen Beitrag über deine E-Bike-Tour in diesem komischen Unterforum hier gelesen. Ich kann deiner Argumentation zu 100% folgen, obwohl ich persönlich (noch) kein E-Bike habe. Wie gesagt, zum Pendeln finde ich so ein Teil super und wenn es einfach nicht anders geht, würde ich damit auch in den Bergen unterwegs sein.



Es war nicht meine Tour sondern die von DrMoriarty, der ja schon kräftig "Haue" hier bekommen hat.

Ich habe vor dieses Jahr (homerjay möge mir verzeihen) mit meinem Haibike dies hier in der Schweiz zu fahren:
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofgraubuenden/profil2.htm


----------



## Torsten (31. Januar 2012)

Thread geschossen, da er Offtopic wurde.  Sollte das hier so weitergehen, werden wir die entsprechenden User SPERREN !


----------

